# Well, It's been over a week now since I moved



## Rico (Jul 28, 2010)

So yeah, I moved, have myself physically set up with my furniture now all i need is to start making it my own. Kids stayed with me last weekend and they were super excited in the new place. It isnt that big so I didnt want to keep them cooped up all day in there so we went out and did things. STBX is acting nice but I still fault her for being at this point for her inability to look at me as a human being. When the kids arent there I'm lonely. The girl I was seeing wound up being a selfish human being who made the relationship more difficult then it was worth so that got cut off. Honestly I know I'm not ready for the whole being a boyfriend thing, but to have someone to spend time with and laugh is always a good thing. This girl was moody and seemed like she was being forced to hang out and really only was having a good time when it was on my dime. I tried to overlook the whole being 35 with no job and living with her parents thing as I am not that shallow. She loved hanging with her girlfriend more than she did with me and it just became a chore. In any case, just an update. The apartment is working out, the kids seem to be adapting well but i just have these bouts of lonliness to have someone there to share some quality time with. I'm not big on the dating sites, we'll see, i got a date on friday with another young woman, i just hope she isn't flaky like this last one.


----------

